
Ask HN: What's the best present you ever received on Christmas? - gamechangr
I have a 15,12, and 9 year old...just looking for ideas that really left an impression years later.
======
matchmike1313
1\. Super Nintendo 2\. Creepy Crawlers 3\. Nintendo 64 4\. Apple Cinema
Display (Old style)

------
aaronbrethorst
A donation to a worthy cause.

~~~
gamechangr
really?

I bet there's a story here....what made that your best present ever?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I make good money and have a rather expensive and esoteric hobby[1]. Knowing
that a family member has donated, say, $20 or $25 to a cause that matters to
me, like ensuring that people have access to preventative health care, gives
me a lot more than an object of equal value ever could.

[1] If you happen to have a few thousand dollars sitting around, I would
absolutely love to have an Ebony 4x5" camera, or perhaps this 8x10" Deardorff
field camera:
[https://www.ebay.com/itm/Deardorff-V8-8X10-camera-355mm-F9-S...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/Deardorff-V8-8X10-camera-355mm-F9-Schneider-
G-Claron-lens-holder-NEW-BELLOWS/282736889871)

------
hindsightbias
Spirograph.

For a teen, I'd buy a tube amplifier kit.

------
DamnYuppie
Sega Genisis.

~~~
gamechangr
Funny - Sega Genisis was on my top 5 gifts of all time (we did it for a
party).

------
julbaxter
LEGO Technic box.

